# Injuries To My Tt



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

well during my trip up to bristol last weekend i found out what the that a lack of winterizing can do. turned on the water pump and found the toilet valve to be cracked and pouring water. also the outside sink line had a leak. luckily i had some two part epoxy to make a quick fix. lesson learned on this one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ouch, I hate learning a lesson the hard way. Glad the fix wasn t to bad.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Last year I learned the lesson that trees can jump out and damage your awning









Just relax, repair and enjoying camping.

Thor


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

hahaha ya glad it wasnt to bad of a winter down here. also glad the parts arent to expensive


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lesson learned...

At least you're out camping. The rest of us are still waiting...and waiting...and waiting...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lesson learned...
> 
> At least you're out camping. The rest of us are still waiting...and waiting...and waiting...


And waiting...


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

sorry guys heading to myrtle beach in two weeks


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Headed to Myrtle in 2 days---It will be in the 50-s at first then in the 70s but at least i am not working!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

.... it's in the 80's in Phoenix, I had to run the AC in the TT this past weekend .......


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

ya gotta love the warm weather


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rmsmith1208 said:


> well during my trip up to bristol last weekend i found out what the that a lack of winterizing can do. turned on the water pump and found the toilet valve to be cracked and pouring water. also the outside sink line had a leak. luckily i had some two part epoxy to make a quick fix. lesson learned on this one.


Well, a lot of us are still waiting to see if there are injuries sustained over the winter. It was my first year winterixing a TT so i might be right there with you. glad you had what you needed for a quick fix! Ill be adding some epoxy to my tool kit.


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

And the wait seems even longer -- snowing here today!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

daslobo777 said:


> .... it's in the 80's in Phoenix, I had to run the AC in the TT this past weekend .......


Talk to us in August when it is 120 in Phoenix...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll take 120 over freezing anytime.

The older I get, the less I can handle cold weather.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor said:


> Last year I learned the lesson that trees can jump out and damage your awning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned two things....first a stop sign will do this too.....

And if you turn too sharp with a 5th wheel, you can bust out the rear window of your truck!!

Glad that you were able to get fixed up!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Last year I learned the lesson that trees can jump out and damage your awning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned two things....first a stop sign will do this too.....

And if you turn too sharp with a 5th wheel, you can bust out the rear window of your truck!!

Glad that you were able to get fixed up!!

Gary
[/quote]

Do they make a 10' bed...that might help.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> well during my trip up to bristol last weekend i found out what the that a lack of winterizing can do. turned on the water pump and found the toilet valve to be cracked and pouring water. also the outside sink line had a leak. luckily i had some two part epoxy to make a quick fix. lesson learned on this one.


Well, a lot of us are still waiting to see if there are injuries sustained over the winter. It was my first year winterixing a TT so i might be right there with you. glad you had what you needed for a quick fix! Ill be adding some epoxy to my tool kit.








[/quote]

Make sure you check to ensure you did not crack the water pump housing also...not that I speak from experience you know....


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

got in and checked all this weekend. nothing new broke thankfully. picked up the toilet part at camping world for 38.00. figured i would add a water purifier too


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rmsmith1208 said:


> got in and checked all this weekend. nothing new broke thankfully. picked up the toilet part at camping world for 38.00. figured i would add a water purifier too


That is it....fix what was broken and mod while you are at it. Just do not let DW know how much the mods are.... I replaced my awning roller tube and some how added a powerjack to the repair
















thor


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Still waiting here in Alaska.







Come on May!!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your experience. That's a wake up call to us all on the importance of winterizing!


----------

